# Rebuilding a PC



## Fadly (Aug 8, 2011)

The motherboard for my PC finally gone dead after 5 years of service. my current spec is

i7-4770K
8GB DDR3 RAM
Asus GTX 1050 ti strix (originaly ASUS GTX 970) GPU
Corsair 1000W 80 Plus Gold PSU
CM HAF X Casing

I used to spent a fortune for a good gaming PC. But after I got married and have children, I don't have much time and money to spare for gaming like I used to be. But I do enjoy gaming once in a while. As i mention above, my Mobo is dead. I'm looking to replace the mobo. But I'm also considering a more comprehensive upgrade. 

Parts like Casing, GPU, PSU and SSD will be retain. But I would like to upgrade to the coffee lake processor. I'm looking at a processor that suitable for my GPU, which I was told is a low level gaming GPU. My target is cost effectiveness, but can run a graphic demanding game like Rise Of The Tomb Raider at fairly high settings at 1080p.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I suggest an 8th gen Core i5 such as the 8400 listed here. For <$200 it's great value for money and plenty powerful for your occasional gaming. This is by no means an endorsement of that model.


----------



## davidlee21 (Jan 19, 2019)

Go for an 8th i5 since the latest i5 are very powerful to handle gaming.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

davidlee21 said:


> Go for an 8th i5 since the latest i5 are very powerful to handle gaming.


Expensive too!


----------

